

Ask HN: How should i think to develop interesting ideas? - turnin

i am a java &amp; javascript developer. When i came to home after the work, I want to develop something interesting, because i feel my work is going to routine, all day im working on similar problems, bugs, no new programming skills. But i have no idea&#x2F;s to focus on something interesting and to improve programming skills. Can you give me some advice or ideas to develop? Thanks.
======
samcrawford
Work on an open source project? There's plenty that are in need of attention.
It's been a common suggestion here previously, so perhaps use the search
feature to find earlier threads on the same topic if it's of interest.

~~~
turnin
thanks for your comment sam, yes i want to develop an opensource project but i
couldn't focus any topic, also there are a lot of projects have done before so
this projects breaks my ideas.

